
China is now looking to California to help lead the fight against climate change - kccqzy
http://www.latimes.com/world/asia/la-fg-china-global-climate-20170606-story.html
======
caliagent
As long as they continue to burn trash this is a joke on par with the ad
campaigns for californians to conserve water and not waste food; actions
which, do not target the actual major offenders amd are little more than feel
good measures.
[http://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2017/02/20/515814016/t...](http://www.npr.org/sections/parallels/2017/02/20/515814016/the-
burning-problem-of-chinas-garbage) I used to believe in every little bit
helped until I read actual data on who wasted or contributed to the problem on
a large scale.

